# Foam Masonry



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

Hey everyone! Here is a tutorial on some cool foam brick work that we made for our 2012 haunted house. These columns will be used as jail cells in our haunt, but could really be used for almost any theme. Let us know what you think, as we will be filming more step by step how-to videos like this one, and your feedback will greatly influence future tutorials. Thanks for watching, and be sure to take photos or film a video if you try this project, or something similar. We want to see them!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great tutorial.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks great, thanks for posting


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## jdblue1976 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Great Tutorial*

Excellent detail.

I love how you can use almost anything to shape foam.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I would caution you to wear a NIOSH mask when melting foam, or use a fume hood or at the very least outside with a breeze blowing at your back.

When you melt pink, blue or white foam you release Hydrogen Cyanide gas which incidentally is the same gas the Nazis used in the death camps. Anytime you melt foam (And I would never suggest not melting foam) you need to protect yourself. As I understand it, Hydrogen Cyanide has a cumulative effect in your body. At some point your body will become more toxic than it can overcome and you'll have long term health issues.

Please wear respirators when you do this stuff.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Good advice. I want to be haunting from the mortal realm, not the ethereal realm.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Excellent tutorial! I have yet to use foam sheets, but you made it look so easy that I might actually give it a try.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Great How to!! I wanna make walls now !!


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Excellent tutorial! Will be using this technique for my new cemetery entrance way. Thanks, again!!


----------

